

Merchant account recommendations? - mp3jeep01

Does anyone have any suggestions of a good bank or other group to go through to start using credit cards as a billing option? Something that doesn't take a bit cut of the charge preferably.
======
spooneybarger
What currencies are you going to be charging in?

What api requirements/constraints do you have?

~~~
mp3jeep01
US Dollar, hopefully can expand beyond US eventually, but need to start
somewhere...

Billing will be invoiced monthly, with recurring payments (charges) against
the card - I will not always have physical access to the card, so will need a
remote billing solution.

I know Intuit offers a few, just want to know what others have used.

~~~
spooneybarger
i'd look into chase paymentech or authorize.net if you are able to get a
merchant account. chase's api is pretty blackbox but they have a soap api as
well. authorize is less black box. Afaik, aka last time i checked, a while ago
- chase was offering better rates and transacts in many currencies.

~~~
mp3jeep01
Awesome, thank you for the tips! I'll check them out...

